# Cape Town B&M Retailer list



## franshorn (24/4/18)

Sup guys and girls,

Not sure if such a list exists, but what would be useful is a list of Vape shops/ retailers maybe split into different areas?

Perhaps something like:

Northern suburbs (Brackenfell, Bellville, Kuilsriver, Kraaifontein, Durbanville, etc)
*Brackenfell:*
- The Vape Station - Boulavard Square
- Vapour Mountain - http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/ ; Unit A1, Icon Business Park, Fourie Street,Brackenfell
- Vape Shop - Cape Gate

*Durbanville:
-*The Vape Station - Edward street
- Juicy Joes - 
- Vape Shop - Tygervalley. 

Southern Suburbs:
-
-
-

Winelands:
-
-

West Coast:
-
-
-

Sometimes its nice to know or see a list of vendors available in your area. As it really sucks having to look through websites for location details. Also useful to find a vendor nearby if you run out of supplies, but don't want to place an order for a pack of cotton or a single coil, but can quickly drive out to a local store?

Just an idea perhaps? If its a good one, would be nice to keep Cape Town on its own and maybe create separate threads for JHB, PTA, Durban, etc?

IF you'd like to add, to make my life easier, please include the shop name, website/ facebook link, and address if possible?

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (24/4/18)

franshorn said:


> Sup guys and girls,
> 
> Not sure if such a list exists, but what would be useful is a list of Vape shops/ retailers maybe split into different areas?
> 
> ...


Excellent idea! Will you maintain the directory above?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## franshorn (24/4/18)

Raindance said:


> Excellent idea! Will you maintain the directory above?
> 
> Regards



Sure, I have no problem doing that. I'll amend the first post with some info of shops I know of.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. B (24/4/18)

Will you include non-Ecigssa vendors?


----------



## Raindance (24/4/18)

franshorn said:


> Sure, I have no problem doing that. I'll amend the first post with some info of shops I know of.


Great, I will see what I can add after that.

Regards


----------



## Darius1332 (24/4/18)

A list could be nice but will be difficult to keep updated, I am guessing the vendors will need to msg whoever maintains it and they then update?

If you are looking for places close by it helps just going to google maps and searching Vape and see what pops up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/4/18)

franshorn said:


> Sup guys and girls,
> 
> Not sure if such a list exists, but what would be useful is a list of Vape shops/ retailers maybe split into different areas?
> 
> ...



Hi @franshorn 
Thanks for the idea and it is a great suggestion

We have worked quite hard on a vape shop map you will see as a menu item on the top bar of the forum. The idea is that ECIGSSA Supporting Vendors can add their retail shop locations onto it and it will make it easier to find shops when in need.

It is working and is in "beta" phase. There are a few improvements we are already considering but we havent rolled it out properly yet. But its coming hopefully soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## franshorn (24/4/18)

Silver said:


> Hi @franshorn
> Thanks for the idea and it is a great suggestion
> 
> We have worked quite hard on a vape shop map you will see as a menu item on the top bar of the forum. The idea is that ECIGSSA Supporting Vendors can add their retail shop locations onto it and it will make it easier to find shops when in need.
> ...



Hi @Silver 
I was really not aware of this vape shop map, as part of the top bar of the forum. I went to go look for it now, and couldn't see it again. 
I am using Firefox. Perhaps I'm just blind....

It would be up to [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] if they would allow non-ECIGSSA Supporting Vendors. As I understand it would not be fair.
But this is intended to help the community out. 

Just last week I discovered 3 new vape shops, which could possibly be en-route on my way home with a small detour. Which much saves me R70odd bucks or whatever it may be on shipping, if I only need a R100 item.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (24/4/18)

franshorn said:


> Sup guys and girls,
> 
> Not sure if such a list exists, but what would be useful is a list of Vape shops/ retailers maybe split into different areas?
> 
> ...



And now I know I stay in the same area as VM!! Thanks


----------



## Raindance (24/4/18)

Silver said:


> Hi @franshorn
> Thanks for the idea and it is a great suggestion
> 
> We have worked quite hard on a vape shop map you will see as a menu item on the top bar of the forum. The idea is that ECIGSSA Supporting Vendors can add their retail shop locations onto it and it will make it easier to find shops when in need.
> ...


@Silver, i can not see this item, is it hidden on purpose while in beta phase?

Regards


----------



## Raindance (24/4/18)

Vape mob in willowbridge mall
Twisp kiosks in Tyger valley and Cape Gate
Vape Africa value centre N1 city

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (24/4/18)

Vape Cartell in plumstead


----------



## Silver (24/4/18)

Raindance said:


> @Silver, i can not see this item, is it hidden on purpose while in beta phase?
> 
> Regards



Not sure @Raindance 
Should be there
Its called "Vape Shops"
But maybe the technical guys made it invisible for a while
Will follow up and check it out but we havent rolled it out properly yet

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (24/4/18)

@franshorn Your idea is excellent!!! @Silver I can't see Vape Shops in the bar on top either.

I feel strongly that the list of vape shops should include *any* vendor - not only ecigssa supporting vendors. As @franshorn said, it's to help the vaping community. For example, I live in Yzerfontein (West Coast). The nearest vape shop to me is Mr Tobacco, Eden on the Bay, Big Bay. Not everyone realises that they stock vape stuff, in spite of the fact that juice is clearly displayed in the shop front where people walk past in the mall! One of our forumites was quite surprised when I took him there one day, even though he'd been to the mall before. 

If we're going to have a thread about vape shops, all information must be disclosed. I quite understand that ecigssa needs supporting vendors, but when a vaper runs out of juice or whatever, they need a vape shop. Any vape shop.

This forum is not about supporting vendors. It's about vapers. For vapers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (24/4/18)

This is a fantastic idea. I agree with @Hooked , all should be included. At the same time, maintaining such a list will require constant monitoring of new shops( input from members and other possible sources will be required) which can be a little tedious. 
One way of finding vape shops near ur location is doing a quick google search "vape shops near me" . For example -

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (24/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> This is a fantastic idea. I agree with @Hooked , all should be included. At the same time, maintaining such a list will require constant monitoring of new shops( input from members and other possible sources will be required) which can be a little tedious.
> One way of finding vape shops near ur location is doing a quick google search "vape shops near me" . For example -
> View attachment 130155



The owner of Vape Empire, Asahd, is soooo helpful. He sourced another coffee for me when he didn't have stock of the one which I had ordered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (25/4/18)

@Silver - I can see the Vape Shops link at the top, but the map bugs out. It looks like a Google Maps API error, actually (had my fair share of that bug in my time )

EDIT: Checked the Chrome javascript console while opening the page and it is indeed an API error. Will PM you the error details.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/4/18)

aktorsyl said:


> @Silver - I can see the Vape Shops link at the top, but the map bugs out. It looks like a Google Maps API error, actually (had my fair share of that bug in my time )
> 
> EDIT: Checked the Chrome javascript console while opening the page and it is indeed an API error. Will PM you the error details.



Thanks @aktorsyl
As I said, this is something we are working on so I am sure there are bound to be issues at this stage.
I'm not sure why its doing what you say - but I think it has to do with it being worked on.
We will find out and get it going soon hopefully.

Reason for the map by the way - is that for a long time we wanted something where you could just click on a map in your area and see the vape shops nearby. We actually got a developer to modify something that already existed but we wanted it to work a bit differently for us. It was a bit more challenging than we all thought - but we actually got it right. We have put in a lot of effort on this already - so am hoping that when its all ready we can roll it out to the supporting vendors here - and then to all of us. But it's taking a bit of time.... 

Thanks for the PM

Reactions: Like 2


----------

